
How we built Lanyrd's foursquare integration - jot
http://lanyrd.com/blog/2012/foursquare-tech/
======
jot
I had no idea Foursquare's API had matured so much, loads of opportunities to
build interesting things. This write up has some great insights into some of
the challenges of implementing against it.

~~~
simonw
Yeah, the connected apps thing really is a joy to integrate with. They've had
the push API that sends you checkins for a while but they only added the in-
app integration points a couple of weeks ago, and it's those that make the
whole thing really interesting.

------
adrianwaj
"Step one: matching up the venues" - for your interest Bopgig uses a Google
search on foursquare.com to obtain venues, seems to work decently and is
automated. The 4sq api seemed to return too many errors when last tested.

~~~
simonw
I've been using that technique (site:foursquare.com name-of-venue) as a
backup, but we've been taking the opportunity to fix obviously incorrect
lat/lon data on our venues at the same time so we avoided full automation.

~~~
ig1
We're you scraping google for that, and did you have any problems with that ?
(i.e. Google tend to block automated queries)

~~~
simonw
I normally just provide the human who's going through the crowdsourcing
interface with a link to that search on Google in a new window - no need to
scrape anything if you do it like that :)

